# Help Wanted - Slightly Crunched Motorhome



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

My Name is Neil and I crunched my Motorhome (If no-one else can admit such things then I'll do so myself in an Alcoholics Anonymous style) This is a sad story which got sadder still when I found out what the bill is. I slipped my clutch on my driveway and reversed into my garage - result ?- broken rear window and one inch hole in outer skin (temporarily filled with polymer filler). Also bent garage roof and ruined guttering. Wife was very restrained and only broke one of my arms.

3 hours later and a trip to B&Q, and the roof was fixed - also found another use for Duct tape - covering broken rear window (is there no end to its uses?) Managed to source very rare discontinued window and got a quote from a professional motorhome body repair centre for £1165 inc VAT. Did a very northern "OW MUCH???????" 

So - my question to all you lovely people out there is whether repair to a one inch hole plus a new fitted window (that I sourced myself) should cost nearly £1200 and if not, whether there is anywhere that anyone would recommend who could do it cheaper. I live in Leicestershire. Thanks in anticipation.

Neil


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Ouch!! Thats a large chunk of cash for a 1" hole. Can you get a socket / gas point / out side shower etc fitted there as Im sure it would be a lot less. Im not sure how old your van is but you may have to claim on your insurance. Id ring round a few of the places listed on the site or in magazines to check the price.

Sorry I cant be of more help

Bubblehead


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

*Insurance !*

Have you thought of claiming on your insurance !, Accidents happen... thought that's what we pay our insurance for ?.

Teckie


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Insurance claim isn't really an option*

Problem is that I'll end up paying for it anyway through an increase in premiums over the next few years (actually, it probably works out that I'd be paying significantly more) so I'd rather keep the insurance side of it for times when something a bit more serious happens.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

8O I feel your pain fella  But as above contact insurance company.

steve


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have 2 6in scores in the paint and shallow dent in the near side door of the ducato thats £400 they see a m/h and see £££££££s


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rasalom! Commiserations!

I think someone is pulling your plonker! £1200 indeed! Ow much?

Maybe some lateral thinking is needed here. If it's only a small hole, can you try as Bubblehead suggested, namely, use the damage to your advantage.

Is it possible for you to effect a repair using some permanent filler, rub down beautifully smooth, then apply some sort of decal, or sticky souvenir, or GB sticker? One each side to balance maybe? You could even stick on the famous MHF sticker!

Your choices seem to be: a) pay the professional rip-off merchants; b) go through your insurance and hope they don't penalise you too severely; c) try a careful D-I-Y solution that is well camouflaged; d) ask around to see if someone more local could do it for you; e) say 'bugger it' and stick some more duct tape on it!

[Anecdote: an elderly neighbour tried backing his hatchback out of the garage with the hatch raised!**! He thought he could use a big hammer and a block of wood to reshape the hatch. I sent him to see one of our local 'car doctors'. He listened and went. Two days later, his car was like new, all for £80!!]

Assuming the necessary skills and tools were available to me, I would certainly look at the D-I-Y option. I would also look up the local car doctors.

Best wishes from UncleNorm. (There but for the grace of God goes I.)


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Put a MOtORHOME FACTS sticker over the hole


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The quote is quite realistic if you want a job that's undetectable. They'll have to make a very good repair job then spray the whole panel.

Why not ask for a quote to just fill & weatherproof the hole and spray the immediate area (match to be acceptable but not exact) then apply a graphic across the area. Should reduce the cost considerable. Custom graphics are easily obtainable and could enhance rather than detract from the appearance if done properly.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We had a stone dent in the last van and put a stick on yellow reflector onto it and another one on other side to balance. They looked as if they were part of the design, covered the dent and made us more visible in the dark.

G


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I have small squares of thin brushed stainless steel glued over small dents that were made by errant keys being left in the door/panel etc I would have no qualms about sticking one over a hole.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have recently had a similar repair done, 4" hole in back panel , had it fixed and not a thing to be seen a really excellent job by a lovely man. 

It was just off of M1 at junction 10 about an hour away from us in Kettering. Peter Ayles at Motorhomes Coachcraft , Unit 1 , Gibralter Farm, London Rd, Luton LU1 4LE. Phone 01582 404880. He does crash repairs on just motorhomes so would be able to fix the window too I'm sure. He doesn't live here this is just where the works are, it was easy to find on straight road in middle of nowhere.

Ours cost around £250

I did ask him if I could put his details on here and he said no problem.
Hope this helps
Mandy


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

If you do go through the Insurance make sure YOU decide where it goes for the repairs. Speaking from experirence Insurance Companies know nothing about Motorhomes and would simply arrange for your van to go to any repairer who probably knowns nothing about them only how to charge.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sounds steep to me...

A local bodyshop has quoted me £300 to repair my back end... and its two days work!


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Why does your "back end" need repairing Shane ??
:lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Previous dodgy repair... its starting to crack and has moisture under the paint.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Returned home from a weekend once to find part of a broken lawnmower blade sticking out on the side about an inch, pulled it out and got a small air vent from a caravan store, and glued it on.looks part of the m/h

Regards 
Stan


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Thanks...*

...to everyone who posted a reply - plenty of useful info to get me going (albeit the diy suggestions don't take into account that I'd knock £000's off the value of my MH if I tried to do it myself - If you look up DIY Incompetence in the dictionary, my face is posted next to it!).

Thanks again
Neil


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

HI try your local Dents/chips away they do repairs for garages when they dent cars .1inch sounds perfect for them,they come to you
terry


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

try these:- www.branfibre.co.uk


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Dunno what sort of window you have got, but I have just had my rear one replaced by Barrons after pikeys tried to break in and that came to £100 fitted.


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

Theres a guy over here (Darlington) who does the repairs for the local Barrons. Someone I know ripped 3 big holes in the side of a van when the awning parted company - £350 filled and sprayed. You really could not see the damage. The awning was refitted and apparently hasn't budged or shown signs of moving. Let me know if you want to travel over this side of the penines, or alternate find a private body shop with a big oven


----------

